# South Shields Matrimonial College



## Skye Sierra

Reading Mike Allan's post #28 in the 'If I had my time again' thread set me to wondering.............................

Over the years how many on this site met their partner and married as a result of sitting for tickets or attending nautical courses at the South Shields Marine & Technical College?

I'll be the first to put me hand up

Regards

Roger


----------



## ccurtis1

Yup, me too. Met her at the "Yellow Welly" in Westoe. "Yellow Welly" transcribes to "The Golden Slipper", later to become "The Hedworth" 
30 something years ago


----------



## wharferat

Not me. But how many of you who did fall for the fatal charms also ended up living up there, not too far from her Mam?


----------



## Nick Balls

No. But my wife was the VHF voice at the coastguard down at G Yarmouth at one time.


----------



## K urgess

Not quite but my electronics ticket at Saudi Shields and getting home each weekend made sure the Memsahib's claws got a good grip.
We got married in 1975 a year after I finished at Martec.
Still going strong.


----------



## MikeK

Don't suppose it counts, lived 10 minute walk from the Marine & Tech, took my tickets there and married a good Geordie lass. Difference is I then moved 'darn sarf' to live. Back to front !

Mike


----------



## Oz.

I met one there that I should have married!!


----------



## peter drake

I met one there that I'm b----y glad I didn't
Pete


----------



## Ian Bunting

I sat my Chiefs part A in 1978 and also met my wife to be in the Beacon at Law top. We married in 1979 and although I'm from Derbyshire we've been in or around Shields since!!


----------



## gordonsharman

I was one of those "lucky ones" I met her when serving my apprenticeship there with P & O in 1970 and got married in 1976 . even though I was a southerner I ended up staying up there but got divorced in 1984 and moved to Norway. I remeber a few from our years intake (1968) staying there Think a few are still up there


----------



## G0SLP

I was another one caught, back in 1982. Married in 1984 - but she decided to walk out on me in 2008 after 24 years & 3 children... Her loss - I met memsahib #2 (NOT from the Shields area) the following year, and life is good  . Still in the North East too - even after 37 years up there I still look on it as being on missionary work!


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

I was there as a Deck Cadet from 1976-1980 - whilst I kept and married my girlfriend from Blackpool - quite a few guys on our intake fell for the Geordie charms and got married up there - I had the chance to re-visit South Shields in 2004 - what a dismal depressing place it was - I went for a pint I the Westoe and it was full of Cadets from every country on the globe except the UK !! very sad but no regrets - had a great 4 years up there - Russ Purdie


----------



## gordonsharman

Yes I went back to visit in 2005 and you are right, wow what a depressing place it is , maybe it was always like that but we just didn't care what it looked like as long as we were getting what we wanted !!!


----------



## MikeK

No, I it wasn't always a depressing place. I was raised there as well as taking my tickets and it was a typical sea port of some notoriety amongst the seafarers of the world and a bustling town !

I have been living down south for 11 years and before we left it was starting to have a down at heel feeling and this feeling didn't change on intermittent visits back to canny 'Shields.

It might be a coincidence but the slide downwards coincided with the death knell of the main industries on the Tyne ie mining, shipbuilding and seafaring. 

What caused that is a whole new ball game !!


Mike


----------



## Roys1

I popped into the Latino nightclub one night during Masters ticket at Saudi Shields, met the love of my life and still happily married after 45 years. Recent visit to NE found Whitley Bay to be more of a run down place while South Shields was jumping. Used to visit the Westhoe every lunchtime for couple of pints and game of darts until I saw the light and knuckled down for a few weeks to pass the exams. Thanks to Les Rimmer, Messrs Alder and Alderton for a kick up the proverbial at an opportune moment.


----------



## Hartonman

Born and bred in Shields did my tickets at the college married a Shields lass 45 years ago and we still live 5 mins from the college, but please keep telling the world what a dump Shields is, it keeps the riff raff away.


----------



## Winmar

Unfortunately, I only ever attended Shields for short courses. I enjoyed the short visits immensely. The hairdresser students were always a pleasant diversion from the tedium of the work. To quote a great Geordie friend of mine, " There's some canny boilers in there bonny lad". It was indeed a very apt description.


----------



## MikeK

Hartonman said:


> Born and bred in Shields did my tickets at the college married a Shields lass 45 years ago and we still live 5 mins from the college, but please keep telling the world what a dump Shields is, it keeps the riff raff away.


I lived in Highfield Road just along from the Fountain and will have been married to a Shields lass also 45 years this December - Coincidence !
When I mentioned the place feeling down at heel, I meant mainly down street where the likes of King Street was a shadow of the place I remember from childhood.
Anyway I still love the place ! Harton - riff raff ? Surely not !

Mike


----------



## sternchallis

Anybody remember being taught by ? Hudson (Thermo ), Calvert (Steam & Fluid Dynamics) and old George (Statics, Dynamics and probably EKs).
All former Merch chiefs. Not sure if any taught gadgets though.
The chap we had for Maths was a former production engineer, so never went to sea.


----------



## ian keyl

*Pre sea Saudi Shields 64/65*

I remember my time at pre-sea in shields and it was a great time, i was in digs with about six other lads some up for thier tickets and some doing time in the yards . 
Our land lady and husband were Scots and staunch Salvation Army ,they all lived in one room on ground floor and we were all in top attic, and next floor down. 
Two engineers from Liverpool with BP ,one lad from Devon or down south west with ginger hair glasses and owned a MG T series his father was a doctor and he was with Esso serving time on the yards. There was a lad from mobil up for his masters and also a lad from Saint line also another two lads if I remember correctly. Table in back lounge was permanently out and covered with white plastic table cloth. Plenty fish and chips fry ups meat tattie pie and tatties and mince .
Although we were crammed in it was a happy time and good noght out down the road at clubs on beach road. Also the Dog track which i think was called the Tartan bar .
Running for the bus going back down to digs and jumping on at Westoe road and jumping off at town hall before conductor got to you.
Magic all the way. Ian


----------



## johnny steward

if you think south shields is a dump you want to see what they have done to north shields and smiths dock


----------



## A.D.FROST

Here's a reminder for some of you of a certain age,when slide rules was the norm and sextants before sextiing and all nice girls loved a sailor (I do it for free but take money for souvenir)(Pint)







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kevjacko

Jeez, some of you lot did alright. I was in the Shoreliner one night whilst in middle dock on the Forties Kiwi early eighties. The lads were all on the pull, cept me halo shining it was. 
One of the girls said to me, "where ye from like? 'Blaydon', just along the river, I replied. Piss off I don't do Geordies" was the eloquent reply.
Lovely girl I'm sure, maybe wouldn't go down to we'll at Man's dinner table on a Sunday though.[=P]


----------

